# SFCrowsnest - -Fcebook malicious hack



## David Gullen (Nov 16, 2008)

from Stephen Hunt at Science Fiction Crowsnest - SciFi Magazine



If you are a FaceBook user, please note,                                        the SFcrowsnest.com Magazine FaceBook group                                        has been hijacked. As of yesterday, any                                        messages sent by it are NOT from SFcrowsnest.com                                        staff or myself and should be treated as                                        hostile – e.g. potentially containing                                        or leading to scams, malware, compromised                                        web pages and the like. 
                                     Please post news of this on your FaceBook                                        profile and let all of your own FaceBook                                        friends know as a matter of urgency.
                                     Secondly, if you run a blog or zine, please                                        spread news that the SFcrowsnest.com Magazine                                        FaceBook group at SFcrowsnest.com Magazine | Facebook                                        has been hijacked by hostiles and refer                                        them to this warning which is now prominently                                        linked from our own home page and can be                                        found at Emergency announcement from SFcrowsnest.com: please help                                        – I will keep this page updated with                                        developments and any explanation/apology                                        from FaceBook as and when (or if) I get                                        it.
                                     So far only the SFcrowsnest.com Magazine                                        FaceBook group at SFcrowsnest.com Magazine | Facebook                                        has been hijacked, but seeing it was myself                                        that was singled out by FaceBook hackers,                                        I would suggest also treating any messages                                        from my Rule Jackelia FaceBook group at                                        Rule Jackelia | Facebook                                        and my personal Stephen Hunt FaceBook account                                        at Stephen Hunt - London | Facebook                                        as being fatally compromised, as I’m                                        certainly not in control of these two accounts                                        either anymore.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi David

Just thought you would like to know that a much worse hack happend on Bebo, which I nearly got caught out with. At the moment I'm not a member of your group but let me know when you are back up and running as I would like to join.

Hopefully this wont be a problem too long these hackers will be frozen out and have their site shut down. I have notced that social networking sites are coming under increasing attack latley.

Hope things work out soon mate.


----------

